
Yochai Benkler argues for Net Neutrality and against the iPad - drewr
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2010/04/benkler_on_net.html
======
thenbrent
My favourite quote: "If somebody in 1999 had said 'Build me a massive data
storage system that would be available to a hundred million users around the
world, would be capable of terabytes of data 24 hours a day, 7 days a week,
and robust to attack from armed people bringing down attacks,' you would say
'Give me a billion bucks and ten years.' You wouldn't say, give me Shawn
Fanning in a dorm room, building peer-to-peer (p-to-p) file sharing systems."

